# new member - help me do this right!



## julief (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello all!! I'm new to pigeons, but recently met one and decided that I would like one to keep as a pet! (I already have 3 dogs, and cat and a parrot, what's one more??? )
It will be kept indoors and I want to make sure that I get a cage that is easily kept clean and is what the bird needs. I am having a heck of a time finding info on the net for indoor-kept pigeons. I have seen your sticky on basic pigeon needs, which was very useful! But I need a bit more info on indoor caging. Do any of you keep them inside? Do you have any good links or photos of caging that I would be able to get ideas from? It would be greatly appreciated!! 
Also, although I am sure you are all partial to the breed that you keep, which would you recommend for one that is more docile and sociable with its human family? Ideally, my pet pigeon would be able to come out of its cage and hang out with me and my family, and not be agressive/hormonal (like my parrot can be!). Are there breeds that I should consider more than others? Or strike off my list?? 
Thanks for your help everyone! And I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

julief said:


> Hello all!! I'm new to pigeons, but recently met one and decided that I would like one to keep as a pet! (I already have 3 dogs, and cat and a parrot, what's one more??? )
> It will be kept indoors and I want to make sure that I get a cage that is easily kept clean and is what the bird needs. I am having a heck of a time finding info on the net for indoor-kept pigeons. I have seen your sticky on basic pigeon needs, which was very useful! But I need a bit more info on indoor caging. Do any of you keep them inside? Do you have any good links or photos of caging that I would be able to get ideas from? It would be greatly appreciated!!
> Also, although I am sure you are all partial to the breed that you keep, which would you recommend for one that is more docile and sociable with its human family? Ideally, my pet pigeon would be able to come out of its cage and hang out with me and my family, and not be agressive/hormonal (like my parrot can be!). Are there breeds that I should consider more than others? Or strike off my list??
> Thanks for your help everyone! And I look forward to getting to know you all!


hi julief, welcome to PT, I can not tell you the best indoor set up, as I have mine out in a loft..but there are several members here that do keep house pigeons and hope they will beable to help you with that. adoption is a nice way to get a pet pigeon, any breed is nice, it is the individual bird that may or may not be friendly or out going... king pigeons seem to be pretty mellow and there seems to be alot of those for adoption, fantails are pretty and docile also, even a mix breed could work. They can be agressive sometimes esp if you have a male bird that sees you as his mate.. pigeons have a strong drive to mate up and nest and have babies... it seems that is all mine are busy doing.. mating, nesting, laying eggs, then they start again when the eggs do not hatch..so they really are just doing what pigeons do, whether in the house, out in a loft or in the wild.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, you could use a dog crate for a cage. They're pretty big. Long is more important than tall, by the way.

You can visit the adoptions subforum to check out if there's a nice bird near you .


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Depends somewhat on how much 'out' time the pigeon would get. I have these chinchilla cages which I use as 'hospital cages', size being 36" long x 24" tall x 18" deep. I use one as a home for a pigeon who is with me indefinitely, but she has the freedom of much of the apartment most of the time. They are certainly big enough for normal sized pigeons, but probably not for a king. They came from what used to be (in the UK) Petsmart.

Personally, I'd not have a pigeon loose in the same room as other pets. I know some other members do, but I'd always be concerned about a moment of irritation or a playful paw, or a lunge from a parrot beak. Just my own view.

Cages with rescued 'patients'










John


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have Pigeons inside single flight cages on a stand. The bottom half is a stand and has wheels so I can roll them outside on a nice day. I also let mine fly around almost every day to get some exercise, but most of mine are in an outdoor aviary. here is a link to what mine looks like, but I have two doors.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p-36124-48752-cage.jpg

Pigeons enjoy perching on patio shelfs or you can make a shelf with a board, bookshelf holders and use a washer and nut to attach it. I can send you pics if you want to see them [email protected]

I feed my Pij a Pigeon mix (50 pound bags for $20 at feed stores), Grey mineral grit, oyster shell, greens and some supplements.

You have a lucky Pij


----------



## julief (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice!! I was in the process of selling a spare parrot cage that I have since it is taller and I didn't think that a pigeon would do well in it, but like you pointed out, Chezd, I can strategically mount shelving in there so that the bird will be able to make use of the full height. So all I have to do is get that set up and buy up some seed and grit and then I'll be ready for a new bird! Yay!! Hopefully by the end of the long weekend I'll have it at home! Wooo!  
Oh, and John D, don't worry. I have very strict rules in my house about birds and the predator types. The dogs/cat are not allowed to approach my bird at all...EVER. They are so used to this rule that most times when I let my parrot out, the dogs actually leave the room because it's easier for them to avoid the situation completely than deal with me constantly being on their case about every move they make around the bird. lol I don't forsee issues cropping up with a new (bigger) bird when they already have rules around the current (smaller) one. 
So I think I have all the bases covered! Or unless you guys have any other wonderful wisdom to share, I will gladly use it! 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## julief (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I went to a local breeder's today, and I picked out a strawberry german owl as my future pet! He limits their breeding, so once I picked out the type that I wanted, he will let them breed and I will have a baby by the end of summer!  I can't wait!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

julief said:


> Well I went to a local breeder's today, and I picked out a strawberry german owl as my future pet! He limits their breeding, so once I picked out the type that I wanted, he will let them breed and I will have a baby by the end of summer!  I can't wait!!


That sounds fantastic, will have to post pics when you get him/her.


----------



## julief (Jul 1, 2010)

Definitely!!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've always wanted an old german owl! They are supposed to be the friendliest pigeons. Keep us posted, please. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

good luck and enjoy your birds is all I have to say on the subject as they are and make great pets to those that want them in their lives


----------



## decker (Jun 14, 2004)

I need a permanent home for my nonflying city pigeon
Hi
I have female city pigeon named mother, who I've raised for 4-5yrs. she fell out of her nest, and she's always been unable to fly. and has stumbles a bit, bit due to childhood calcium deficiency, not to neurological problems. We have had avian vets care for her. she is extremely social. I'm looking for a permanent adoptive parent. My wife and I are in the process of changing our business and place of residence that won't allow us to care for her the way she needs. We're looking for a home where she will absolutely not be euthanized unless gravely ill, Which she's not at all, we're happy to say. She is hardy and strong, but limited physically... We live in NYC, and would be happy to deliver her to anyone relatively nearby. I would also like to donate money for her lifetime care. Writing this saddens me. If you would be interested or know some one or some organization that might permanently care for our dear girl, we'd be grateful.
Best
Lowell Boyers
9177438619


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

You may get a better response posting in the adoption section of the board and also in a brand new post of your own, rather than one that is 11 months old.


----------



## decker (Jun 14, 2004)

okay Thanks!!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

no probs, hope someone can help you out soon, she sounds a really cute & loved bird.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I got a size large dog crate for Maggie, and she has two perches and a shelf inside, plus a basket if she feels like using it (she usually doesn't). The basket is palm leaf and I bought it in the rabbit section of the pet store. She spend several hours a day out of her cage and likes to sit in my lap and be petted, and she likes to watch TV. She stands right in front of it and just stares. LOL She enjoys sitting on the high shelf that runs around the perimeter of the dining room and on the parrots' play stand, which is sized for the tiels and the Quakers, so don't discount perches. Maggie likes them. She also likes toys with bells on them and she likes beads. We have a wood bead curtain to discourage the birds from going into the kitchen and she likes to sit in front of it and peck at the beads. 

An indoor pigeon is messy, but they can be so affectionate and sweet that you won't mind the mess. Maggie follows me around and lands on my shoulder and my head and rides around on my back.


----------

